# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  19ο Πρωτάθλημα Ε.Ο.Ο. Πτολεμαΐδα 6-12 Δεκεμβρίου 2015

## xXx



----------


## xXx

Έλαβα μέρος με 4 πουλιά 3 αχάτες κόκκινο μωσαϊκού αρσενικούς και 1 αχάτη κόκκινο μωσαϊκού θηλυκού.

Η διάκρισή μου ήτανε μία στα τέσσερα πουλιά το οποίο πήρε την πρώτη θέση στο Πανελλήνιο

1ος αχάτη θηλυκό κόκκινο μωσαϊκού

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Μπιλλαρε !

----------


## kostaskirki

Πολλα πολλα μπραβο!!

----------


## mitsman

τα άλλα σου τι έκαναν? πολλά συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## xXx

Τα αρσενικά Μήτσο πήρανε 88 και 89

----------


## mitsman

πολύ καλα για πανελληνιο!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη πάντα επιτυχίες!

----------


## jimk1

Μπραβο

----------


## anonymous

Συγχαρητηρια Βασιλη!
Παντα επιτυχιες να εχεις!

----------


## xasimo

Συγχαρητηρια! Πολυ ομορφο  :Happy:

----------


## wild15

Συγχαρητηρια!!!!Ειναι πανεμορφο!!!!

----------


## stam64

συγχαρητήρια κ του χρόνου με υγεία!!

----------

